# Adjustable length ski poles?



## New Daddy (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if adjustable length *downhill* ski poles are still being made?
I used to have a pair from Goode but can't seem to find any adjustable length poles anymore from any manufacturer.
I shortened the poles when I decided to spend most of the day on bumps and lengthened them back on a groomer day.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2010)

New Daddy said:


> Does anyone know if adjustable length *downhill* ski poles are still being made?
> I used to have a pair from Goode but can't seem to find any adjustable length poles anymore from any manufacturer.
> I shortened the poles when I decided to spend most of the day on bumps and lengthened them back on a groomer day.


Maybe you can just use a pair of hiking poles.  They come with snow baskets.  Mine are from Black Diamond.

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3781515


----------



## First Tracks (Oct 13, 2010)

Black Diamond and Leki both make adjustable length ski poles. I'm partial to BD's flicklock design as I've had Leki's locking mechanism strip over time.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2010)

I use Black Diamond's Traverse poles for both BC and downhill alpine. Work like a charm.


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 13, 2010)

Another one for the BD....good system and lots of friends who love them.  Haven't broken down and gotten a pair myself just yet, but when I'm in the market for a new set of poles, those will be the choice.


----------



## New Daddy (Oct 13, 2010)

After some web-digging, I found that Goode still makes adjustable-length poles. (http://www.goode.com/skipolemodel3.html#8 QUICK)
The adjustment mechanism on these look different from the ones that I used to have (towards the middle of http://www.goode.com/e-news991209volume8.html) and also different from that of Blackdiamonds.  Have contacted Goode for demo but haven't heard back.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 14, 2010)

billski said:


> Maybe you can just use a pair of hiking poles.  They come with snow baskets.  Mine are from Black Diamond.
> 
> http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3781515



I use the Black Diamond as well.  They are the cheapest I could find. They are always in EMS.   I use them for everythiing.  If they break I have a couple sets and just switch in one pole at a time.   Those Carbon ones snap all the time and get expensive to replace.


----------



## ts01 (Oct 14, 2010)

K2 introduced touring poles last year too with some sort of a cam lock device like the BD.  Haven't seen in person.

FYI there's a nice price on a pair of adjustable Leki's on ebay right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390251751441&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123.  I'm slightly bitter because I bought these last month for $99 and now they're $79.  

Two points in favor of the Leki pole: 1 - it's a carbon construction that feels great in your hand, and 2, it's got the Leki releasable trigger strap -- easy to clip in and out for lifts and more important if your pole gets snagged in the trees or if you take a tumble, the pole releases and there's less risk of hand injury.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the BD Expedition pole for both inbounds and back/sidecountry. It has two flicklocks so it collapses to a very short length. Great for packing and strapping to a pack. I replaced the powder baskets with 3/4 baskets so they don't drag as much on non-powder surfaces.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, turns out that I needed some new poles for this ski season and saw this thread and looked at EMS.com in part because I received a $15 coupon in the mail from them that had to be used. Based on what folks were saying about the Black Diamond Traverse, I looked at it online and was impressed at the looks of the poles. 

I went to the store and looked them over. Very good quality and the trigger locks are better than the Leki telescoping/sliding locks which I have. I am partial to Leki because I have had good luck with them, but they were significantly more expensive and I liked the colors, grips, features, and the locks of the Traverse. So I snagged a pair for skiing and snowshoeing and will use my Leki Super Makalus for hiking because that is really what they are designed for (the anti-shock springs don't do well if they get water in them and the three section design is not always best for skiing). 

If anyone is looking for skiing poles that will double for BC and snowshoeing (as I was), get these: 

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3781515

Now onto getting some skins and BC bindings/equivalents.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2010)

i have adjustables from Masters...3pc adustable...dont like them, they loosen up..too many moving parts, next pair will be BD with the flip lock.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't have any ultralight poles other than my Lekis, but for sake of choice here are a few from the Dynaift website:
http://www.dynafit.us/products-winter/poles.htmlbut 

Having said....have wanted to pick up BD's for a few seasons now....need bomber on the ascent.

$.01


----------

